# James Gourmet - Ethiopian Sasaba



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Roaster = Jame Gourmet

Beans = Ethiopian Sasaba

Roast date = 6/08/2015 (frozen when delivered 2 days later the defrosted for 12 hours on 24/089/2015)

Just had my first cup with these beans after freezing them and I'm impressed.

Had coffee using Aeropress + Feldgrind and it tastes pretty awesome, it's actually really similar to the Foundry Rocko Mountain, although I reckon I can refine my brew a bit more to get maximum sweetness and flavour (for first brew no scales were around so I just did best guess based on previous brews).

Flavours are really floral, sweet and there's some rosehip types flavours too and are a good example.

Grinding takes a bit of effort as beans are pretty lightly roasted and dense but it's worth it. Roast quality was good - nice and even

Just looked at the website again and it looks like these beans are now gone! Hopefully this review will be useful if they come back.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Have not used JG for a couple of years, but what i had from them was very good.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

James gourmet used to be the darling of the forum when I first joined but they seem to hardly get a mention these days.

I've not had them for a couple of years either but they've always been reliable.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I loved JG back in the day - stopped ordering due to infrequent roasting (twice a week I think).

I emailed them a question about 3 weeks ago. Still awaiting a reply!


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

cold war kid said:


> James gourmet used to be the darling of the forum when I first joined but they seem to hardly get a mention these days.
> 
> I've not had them for a couple of years either but they've always been reliable.


Funny you say that, as I'm a (fairly) new member and have never heard of them. I wonder what happened, if anything.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm a big fan of JG for filter - they are light roasts and tend towards my flavour preferences. Have never really tried their espresso roasts.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

YerbaMate170 said:


> Funny you say that, as I'm a (fairly) new member and have never heard of them. I wonder what happened, if anything.


I don't think anything happened as such. There's a lot more roasters in the UK now than there were even as little as 5 years ago.

These things go in cycles. The people who used to rave about jg are no longer on this forum and the noise is now with other roasters.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I seem to remember ranking them in the bottom two roasts received when I was in the DSOL...!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> I seem to remember ranking them in the bottom two roasts received when I was in the DSOL...!


Ah a good recommendation then


----------

